# Cock Ups



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (19 Jan 2021)

I recently wrote that I aim to build as best as I can. Sometimes it does not go well at all







I made two repairs today. Usually, the mistakes I make are a result of being spatially challenged, and cut the wrong side of the board. The first one here was being a little over-enthusiastic with a block plane when trimming a drawer front (a few days ago). The problem is difficult to detect from a distance ...








... but close up .... !








Damn. The drawer front is part of a set of three. It cannot simply be replaced. One also cannot glue a filler to the side of the board.


But one can add a filler to the drawer divider ...








Here it is glued proud ...








When trimmed flush, it is nearly invisible. With a coat of finish, it will be ...














The second fix was this ... after all the mention I made about the importance of a combination square to ensure the side was square to the drawer front ... well, one got away from me. When I placed the three sides on a flat surface, the far end of one side was 2mm high.


This was the fix. Can you spot the repair?








Eagle eyes will note that there is a light line. This is where a triangular fillet was glued in, and planed flush (The corresponding top side needed to be planed down to fit inside the drawer case).








Regards from Perth


Derek


----------



## AJB Temple (19 Jan 2021)

I thought you were infallible Derek!

What is drawing my eye is the joint immediately above the first repair, which is not symmetrical, with a haunch on the right.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (19 Jan 2021)

AJB, that is a sliding dovetail.

Photos using a phone do not help - they tend to present everything at a skew.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Hornbeam (19 Jan 2021)

I think your post demonstrates 2 things
However good you are/get you will still make mistakes
As you get better you also get better at repairing or hiding the mistakes you have made. The trouble is that although nobody else can see them you still know they are there. How can you live with yourself?


----------



## AES (19 Jan 2021)

I'm definitely NOT in the same "woodworking class" as you Derek, so I make MANY more mistakes than you do!

Partly because of my "it's go to be as good as I can make it" philosophy and partly because with most mistakes I find it takes longer to repair them than to make a new part (not forgetting I use ply and other stuff, NOT nice hardwoods like you) I normally just throw any bits with mistakes straight into the bin - or sometimes into the scraps box!

So I find your post very encouraging in twp ways:

1. Even the experts make mistakes sometimes, (AND BTW, aren't too proud to say so), and;

2. If you're enough of an expert then you can probably make a pretty satisfactory - and invisible - repair!

So thanks for that post.


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Jan 2021)

Nice solution, I always think thats the skill of a good maker sorting out mistakes invisibly.

I remember my last mistake, back in 1993 or was it 1994 ............................................... ......... I wish.


----------



## Retired (19 Jan 2021)

Hi,
It's living in Australia Derek causing the blood to run to your head.  

Anyone who does anything at all will make silly mistakes; I can still make the same silly mistake a number of times and will continue to do so. Ages ago I was installing "cushion floor" to our bathroom floor having removed the toilet pan; with the new flooring laid I flushed the toilet where I found I'd forgotten to connect the pan to the cistern; after a panic mopping up squeezing a towel into the sink I flushed the toilet again still without the pipe connected; life is truly wonderful at such times?

Never give up making mistakes it's how to learn things. Thanks for sharing.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## Setch (19 Jan 2021)

Retired said:


> after a panic mopping up squeezing a towel into the sink I flushed the toilet again still without the pipe connected



This sounds like exactly the kind of thing I do. Thank God it isn't just me.


----------



## AJB Temple (19 Jan 2021)

Sliding dovetail. Yes of course. The picture though, with the added repair thickness, draws attention to the RH side. But of course you want us to see it. I actually find your threads depressing, as your mistakes are typically better than my best work.


----------



## clogs (19 Jan 2021)

Derek
I find it's better to spend more time in the setting out and making the sets up...
ie... top and bottom, 4 drawer fronts etc......
find the best sides/ends and then lay out again or mark up where they will fit in the piece.......
nice wood.....

I have tomake big items either in wood or steel......I find laying out the drawing out life size on the floor/wall.....
wish I could get the wood u have available.....
hope ur summer is a safe one.......


----------



## Spectric (19 Jan 2021)

If you never make a mistake then you are never going to learn from them, you are not human or you must be perfect.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (19 Jan 2021)

clogs said:


> Derek
> I find it's better to spend more time in the setting out and making the sets up...
> ie... top and bottom, 4 drawer fronts etc......
> find the best sides/ends and then lay out again or mark up where they will fit in the piece.......
> ...



Clogs, I draw everything to scale on a sheet of MDF. 

This cabinet will live jnder the bench, and looks like this ....






Lots if planning ahead - see the thread, “Dovetailing for Blood”.

The full thread is on this index page (at the bottom): Furniture

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bourbon (19 Jan 2021)

I don't make mistakes......... They are design features. LOL


----------



## Peter Sefton (19 Jan 2021)

bourbon said:


> I don't make mistakes......... They are design features. LOL


Or learning opportunities. 

Thanks for sharing Derek


----------



## NewbieRaf (20 Jan 2021)

A piece without mistakes is a piece without character. I bet most people have a story behind most mistakes that they make, that’s what gives it character


----------



## johnnyb (20 Jan 2021)

my mistakes always arise not at the technical bit where I'm at full concentration but something silly early on maybe not putting a bit through the thicknesser with all the others or not sawing a parallel edge or similar. it only comes to light towards the end as well.
I guy I worked with so hated mistakes that he was really slow always scared in case something went wrong.!


----------



## Mick p (20 Jan 2021)

NewbieRaf said:


> A piece without mistakes is a piece without character. I bet most people have a story behind most mistakes that they make, that’s what gives it character





NewbieRaf said:


> A piece without mistakes is a piece without character. I bet most people have a story behind most mistakes that they make, that’s what gives it character


NewbieRaf on your understanding all my handy work is so full of character you’ve reassured me I’m doing ok


----------



## Sachakins (21 Jan 2021)

Continual success never teaches you anything. (Winning teaches you nothing)
Occasional mistakes help you learn more. (Losing teaches you your errors)
Continual mistakes teaches you to pay a professional to do it. (This teaches you how expensive mistakes are)
Total continued disasters (Give up and do something else)

Its not what you do, are the way you do it, its whether you can get that extra tool without the wife knowing!


----------



## billw (21 Jan 2021)

Spectric said:


> If you never make a mistake then you are never going to learn from them, you are not human or you must be perfect.



I seme to spend a disproportionate amount of time learning.


----------



## LBCarpentry (21 Jan 2021)

NewbieRaf said:


> A piece without mistakes is a piece without character. I bet most people have a story behind most mistakes that they make, that’s what gives it character


That’s what we tell the paying customer


----------

